# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  قلعة الكـــــــــــــــــــرك

## شوو

قلعة الكرك أو قلعة صلاح الدين، قلعة حصينة بناها الصليبيون في الكرك بالأردن أثناء الحروب الصليبية على بلاد الشام في القرن الثاني عشر للميلاد لتأمين احتلالهم للقدس ومحيطها ولتكون نقطة اتصال إستراتيجية متوسطة بين الأخيرة وقلعة الشوبك.
قلعة قديمة

يعود تاريخ إنشائها إلى عصر المؤابيين (860ق. م). وقد استخدمها الأنباط بدليل وجود تماثيل نبطية منقوشة في الأسس الأولى بالقلعة. وظلت في العصر البيزنطي درعًا واقيًا للأردن حيث أشارت إليها خريطة مادبا الفسيفسائية بين مجموعة قلاع هذه المنطقة. وفي الفتوحات الإسلامية طرقتها جيوش المسلمين بقيادة أبي عبيده عامر بن الجراح فاستسلمت له. وظلت قلعة الكرك تؤدي دورها الدفاعي في العصر الإسلامي لأن المسلمين اهتموا بالقلاع القديمة وعملوا على تقويتها والإضافة إليها بالزيادة والبنيان ونستدل على ذلك من اهتمامهم بقلعة عمان التي بقيت تؤدي وظيفتها في فترة الحكم الأموي والعباسي والفاطمي. وقد وصل الينا نص تاريخي يؤكد ذلك لأن قلعة الكرك كانت اقطاعًا إلى القائد الفاطمي بلتكين التركي سنة (372هـ 982م). وعندما أسس الصليبيون مملكة بيت المقدس اللاتينية سنة (492هـ 1099م) احتلوا منطقة جنوب الأردن في سنتي (509 و 510هـ 1115 و1116م) وأسسوا بارونية الكرك والشوبك. وفي سنة(537هـ 1142م) استولى الصليبيون على حصن الكرك وزادوا عليها حتى أصبحت مركزًا لبارونية الكرك والشوبك، ومن أهم قلاع الصليبين في بلاد الشام. ولعبت دورًا هامًا في فترة الصراع الصليبي الإسلامي في بلادنا وأحكمت هي وقلعة الشوبك سيطرتهما على كل المسالك والدروب في منطقة شرق الأردن كما تحكمت في حركة التجارة وقوافلها القادمة من مصر والجزيرة العربية والبحر الأحمر إلى بلاد الشام والعراق ومنعت أي وحدة بين مصر وبلاد الشام وشكلت خطرًا على المقدسات الإسلامية في الحجاز فقد وصفها ابن فضل الله العمري بأنها كالهامة بالنسبة إلى بلاد الحجاز ومقدساتها الإسلامية. وقد حررها صلاح الدين الأيوبي سنة (584هـ 1188م). (التاريخ الحضاري لشرقي الأردن في العصر المملوكي). د. يوسف غوانمة
قيل عنها



قال ابن بطوطة (محمد بن عبد الله 1303-1377م) عن قلعة الكرك، في كتابه تحفة النظار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب الاسفار:
"ثم يرحلون إلى حصن الكرك. وهو أعجب الحصون وامنعها واشهرها. ويسمى بحصن الغراب. والوادي يطيف به من جميع جهاته وله باب واحد قد نحت المدخل إليه في الحجر الصلد. ومدخل دهليزه كذلك. وبهذا الحصن يتحصن الملوك، واليه يلجأون في النوائب وله لجأ الملك الناصر. لأنه ولي الملك وهو صغير السن. فاستولى على التدبير مملوكه سلار النائب عنه. فأظهر الملك الناصر أنه يريد الحج. ووافقه الأمراء على ذلك. فتوجه إلى الحج. فلما وصل إلى عقبة أيلة، لجأ إلى الحصن وأقام فيه أيامًا ألى أن قصده أمراء الشام. واجتمعت عليه المماليك وكان قد ولي الملك في تلك المدة بيبرس الجاشنكير وهو أمير الطعام وتسمى بالملك المظفر. وهو الذي بنى الخانقاه البيبرسية بمقربة من خانقاه سعيد السعداء التي بناها صلاح الدين الأيوبي. فقصده الملك الناصر بالعساكر. ففر بيبرس إلى الصحراء. فتبعه العساكر فقبض عليه، فأتى به إلى الملك الناصر فأمر بقتله، فقتل. وقبض على سلار وحبس في جب حتى مات جوعًا. ويقال أنه أكل جيفة من الجوع. نعوذ بالله من ذلك." والقلعة ما زالت غامضة من الداخل ففيها سراديب لم تكتشف إلى الآن.
]احداث

كانت قلعة الكرك شاهدة على أوسع عمليات الإعدام التي تعرض لها أهالي الكرك أثناء "هبة الكرك" أو ثورتها في وجة السلطة التركية في العام 1910 حيث كان جنود الاتراك يقذفون بالثوار من أبناء الكرك من على أسوار القلعة وأبراجها العالية ليسقط هؤلاء في الوادي السحيق.


الرسم البياني للحصن: 1. بوابة العثمانية.
2. البوابة الصليبية.
3. الخندق.
4. خزان مياه الآبار.
5. المنحدر.
6. مصلى.
7. القصر الملكي.
8. المتحف.
المتحف

حولت القلعة إلى متحف أثري منذ عام 1980. وتعرض آثار المسلمين في الفترة المملوكية والعثمانية، ويوجد به متحف العصر الحجري الحديث والعصر البرونزي والعصر الحديدي. وتضم مجموعة من قطع موآب الأثرية والنبطية والرومانية والبيزنطية والصليبية. وقد أعيد فتح المتحف امام الجمهور شهر يناير 2004.
مصادر

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعريف شامل لتسلسل التاريخي  لقلعة الكرك و بيان أهميتها ومكانتها 
مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة كتير هالقلعة 
يسلمو عالمعلومات الحلوة

----------

